# Maisie Mouse - Thoroughbred Ex racer mare



## DeeSmith (Dec 8, 2010)

Also here's a little video  

Maisie Mouse - YouTube


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely bum high
Sickle-hocked and cow-hocked in the back and there is something funky going on with her hind leg (or so it appears in the photo). It seems to be misshapen.
Shoulder angle is steep but she's got nice depth of girth and front legs seem alright.
Proper conformation shots with her standing square, head up, would be better to give a more accurate judgement, though.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Really hard to critique these pix but she's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

